# Help!!! I adopted a kid a week ago and she is very sick



## RobinB (Oct 18, 2012)

I adopted this beautiful little doe kid a week ago and she is very sick i fear i may be losing her very soon the vet will not see me even though i have been using him for my other goats.. last night she was very weak she will not eat she has trouble standing and has scours i told him of this he said deworm her but now she is pooping blood she is very ill and is standing but leans on everything or will just stand there drooping.. she is the only one out of my tiny herd that is illI have tried feeding her pumpkin through a bottle, electrolites, held her with a heating pad on my lap but she started drooping and was in and out for a while so i made her walk now she just stands all droopy in the corner i can not get her to eat  she collapsed in the yard this morning and i know she is not well i am very saddened by her weakness what can i do


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 18, 2012)

Deworm her ASAP.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 18, 2012)

How old is she? You also should take her temp.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 18, 2012)

How old is she? 

If she is under 3 weeks old she needs to be treated for a bacterial infection. 
If she is just 3 weeks old she needs to be dewormed and treated for coccidiosis and since she has blood in her poop she also needs to be treated for bacterial.  

Let us know her age 
and what kind of supplies you have on hand
and if you have a feed store or tractor supply store in your area that you can get more supplies from.

Do you have a wormer?
do you have any antibiotics on hand for your goats?
Have any coccidiosis medication?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2012)

How old is this kid?

and why on earth is your vet refusing to see her?  I'd be looking for a new vet ASAP.  He would no longer see any of my animals.

Take a temp, 

cut out the pumpkin (it loosens stools, not what she needs when she is scouring).

Worm her and treat for Coccidia ASAP

B12 complex injections

get a fecal done by your new vet ASAP


----------



## RobinB (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not know her age she is young probably 2 months or 3 ,I am not sure. like I said I adopted her the family that had her gave her to a friend of mine but she wasnt fitting in with his herd. I brought her inside i have her set up in the dogs kennels near the fireplace she is more alert. I dewormed her and her diarrhea seems to have settled down she has been trying to drink sips at a time  I have electrolites in her water bowl and gave her some grain she seemed very cold to the touch earlier but now her ears are a normal temperature. I am still very worried about her over all health. hopefully she pulls through tomorrow I have a friend coming to check her out.. Today I bought antibiotics, electrolites both pedialite and powder from the local feed supply, vitamin c tablets which i was told to crush and give to her, but have yet to introduce them to her i had picked up kaopectate and managed to squirt into her mouth this morning only about a half a table spoon. she has started to bleet but it is very faint more than she was doing.she isnt hanging her head like she was before and is more responsive to noise and movement.


----------



## RobinB (Oct 18, 2012)

unfortunately where I live there are only two large animals vets within an hours drive... the one I go to was highly recommended by multiple people in my area.. I do not know why he refused to see her today I have always payed after the appointments for my other goats and I have a deposit left at the vet from my previous appointment. I was feeding her pumpkin because I could not get her to eat anything earlier and it was only a small amount mixed in with the electrolytes she is not eating but she is rooting in her food which is more than she was doing earlier... I do not have any antibiotics on hand and the local feed store is closed right now. I am hoping she does better tonight and I will ask my farmer friend to bring antibiotics tomorrow when he comes to check her out hoping its not too little too late


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

I really hope she pulls through!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope your little one recovers...sounds like she is doing a little better now than your first post 

Here we have a vet shortage for sheep and goats...cattle and horses yes, and dogs and cats but vet admits he knows very little about goats and sheep.  He will look up in an out of date (I'm guessing here) book to read this or that about and does try, but I find more help on this forum and searching online.  Even feed and supplies are limited, but some are now ordering more of that by request.  Quite a few sheep and goat people in the area now, but guess it's a relatively new thing here.

Good luck and hoping for the best!!!!  This is very hard for you


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have any peptobismo that could help slow down the scours.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope things turn out OK.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope she's okay


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2012)

I *really* suggest that you start on a medication for coccidia.  Bloody bowel poop is a tell tale sign of coccidia.  It could cause her permanent damage if left untreated.

and I dont agree with giving pepto or kaopectate to a scouring baby.  there is something in there the body needs to get rid of, by slowing it down, the body has to keep the whatever it is in there longer.  Plus with pepto/kaopectate you run a risk of constipating the kid, which will lead to death much quicker than runny poop.


----------



## RobinB (Oct 18, 2012)

shes doing a little better starting to show interest in her food but refuses to actually eat it, tried giving her shredded carrots but she bit me instead and spit the carrot out. i was told to try molasses in her food but i am not sure if it will help. i was also told sugar. she has been pacing the kennel and finally laid down so i put her food and water closer to her but now because its not the pedialite she wont drink it . my dogs vet used to work on large animals so i am going to call him tomorrow and ask him maybe he can give me some sound advice... i actually just bought some cherry flavored pepto and she tried to eat the syringe. i just fear her small stature that too much of anything might be harmful to her .. but on the positive note her ears are perked up and when she is up and moving around her eyes are wide open when earlier i couldnt get her to keep her eyes open. its going to be a long rough night I just hope she makes it.. thank you for all your help and support.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2012)

Are you offering her hay?  Alfalfa hay would be perfect, They have to be very sick to not want to pick the leaves off of Alfalfa hay. Or how about some fresh picked branches?  I would give up on the grain while she is sick, and stick to roughage(hay/leaves).


----------



## RobinB (Oct 19, 2012)

she is slowly doing better i talked to a cousin in maine who said to try to give her warm oatmeal and she has been nibbling the scours have stopped and there is alot less blood she is drinking and trying to nibble at her food still very weak but she has made it through the night and has been drinking plenty of water i took her outside for a while but she had no interest in grazing she went right into the pen and into the goat house to lay down but it started to rain and she was not going to have it. i turned around and she was up the stairs trying to get into the house she sat back down in the dogs kennel and started pulling up the news paper made her self a nice little bed and is now back to laying down..she has not pooped yet though but is no longer whining i gave her a dose of anti biotics this morning orally, i tried to give her hay that i have for our bunny but she refuses to eat itshe only seems to want carrots and oat meal.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2012)

What antibiotic are you giving her orally?

I'd guess coccidiosis (and recommend a fecal) and if you don't put her on a sulfa drug ASAP you may well lose her.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> What antibiotic are you giving her orally?
> 
> I'd guess coccidiosis (and recommend a fecal) and if you don't put her on a sulfa drug ASAP you may well lose her.


I agree!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 21, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------

